# Linux  und Win XP



## kingkutschat (23. Juni 2004)

Tach, ich hätte da mal eien frage zu linux 9.1. das ich auf meinem rechner installieren möchte.
meine festplatte ist in zwei partitionen geteilt auf einer ist win xp und alle programme und auf der anderen mp3s und dateien. jetzt die frage: wenn ich linux anstelle von win xp auf der ersten partition installiere, kann ich dann unter linux auf die daten des anderen  teiles der festplatte zugreifen, die mit win xp erstellt wurden

würde mich über ne antwort freuen


----------



## MetallDragon (23. Juni 2004)

das kommt afaik drauf an, wie deine Daten-Platte formatiert ist, da Linux kein NTFS unterstützt.
Mit FAT/FAT32 ist das kein Problem. Einfach mit 
mkdir _/mnt/daten_ ein verzeichnis erstellen und mit _mount /dev/hda2_ die Daten einhängen.

PS: /dev/hda2 kann vareiren, je nachdem, wo deine Fatenpartition liegt (Das hier wäre 2 Primärpartition der ersten Platte)

M.D


----------



## kingkutschat (23. Juni 2004)

danke für deine antwort, doch ich steig net ganz durch was du meinst?


----------



## Fabian (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

#1: Es gibt kein _Linux 9.1_  - es gibt nur *Suse 9.1*!

#2: Wenn du das schon nicht verstehst, bitte tu uns allen einen Gefallen und bleib bei Windows - und lies vorher erst Buecher ueber Linux. Und informiere dich mal ueber die verschiedenen Dateisysteme, den was FAT(32) und NTFS ist, sollte jeder wissen... Und wenn du schon mit solch einfachen Dingen wie ein Verzeichnis erstellen (mkdir) und einbinden von Platten/Partitionen (mount) nicht klar kommst, wuerde ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Das es unter Linux kein C: usw. gibt, ist dir auch klar, oder?

Ich finde es richtig schade, dass nun jeder Linux installieren muss... Alles schoen und gut, aber es ist nun mal kein Windows und man muss viel lesen um die Sache zu verstehen - das hast du ja scheinbar nicht gemacht ... Wenn du mal ein Buch liest (sind ja auch glaub nur 7? Stueck bei Suse dabei)  dann melde dich nochmal bei Problemen, da wird dir jeder gerne helfen.


----------



## JohannesR (24. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MetallDragon _
> *das kommt afaik drauf an, wie deine Daten-Platte formatiert ist, da Linux kein NTFS unterstützt.*



Das ist falsch. 2.4`er Kernel können problemlos auf NTFS lesen, 2.6`er auch schreiben. Andersrum ist es. Windows kann, ohne Hilfe von aussen, nicht auf ext(2|3), raiserfs, xfs etc. lesen, geschweige denn schreiben. 

Das mounten ist auch nicht immer ganz so einfach, mount /mnt/foobar geht auch nur, wenn du einen entsprechenden Eintrag in der /etc/fstab hast.

Hast du eigentlich keine Shift-Taste, kingkutschat?


----------



## Fabian (24. Juni 2004)

Dann eben 





> mount -t type dev dir


 .


----------



## MetallDragon (24. Juni 2004)

_Das ist falsch. 2.4`er Kernel können problemlos auf NTFS lesen, 2.6`er auch schreiben. Andersrum ist es. Windows kann, ohne Hilfe von aussen, nicht auf ext(2|3), raiserfs, xfs etc. lesen, geschweige denn schreiben. _ 

Das Windows net auf etx2/3 schreiben kann war ja klar...ich meine wir reden von Windows 
Aber dass Linux seit 2.4 auch NTFS unterstützt wusste ich gar nicht. 
(Naja benutze das format eh nicht)

@Fabian B. : Bleib mal ruhig jeder war/ist mal ein Newb gewesen. Ist, denke ich kein Grund so loszulegen.
Ausserdem gibts die SuSe 9.1 ja inzwischen auch ohne Bücher als ISO zum Download.

Naja nichts für ungut aber lesen schadet vielleicht, zumindest bei den Standartbefehlen, wirklich nicht.

M.D


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Juni 2004)

@kingkutschat: Lass Dich von den knurrenden Bären hier keinen Bammel machen  

Probiere erst mal Knoppix aus, das ist ein Linux das man von CD starten kann um es auszuprobieren (du wirst Feststellen, das Knoppix auch auf die NTFS-Festplatte von Windows zugreifen kann und die MP3s in XMMS abspielen (XMMS ist ein Audio-Player für Linux, ist sehr Winamp-ähnlich). Die CD gibt es als Download oder oft in Linux Zeitschriften im Handel.

Ich muss den Jungs aber recht geben, das Du Dir am besten ein Buch zum Linux dazukaufst um die Grundlagen zu verstehen.

Ich empfehle da gerne Data Becker und bhv Bücher!

Gruß,
Neuro


----------

